# Neve Melgaço (Lamas de Mouro) 29 Novembro 2008



## Minho (29 Nov 2008 às 23:27)

Todas tiradas em Lamas de Mouro excepto as três primeiras que foram tiradas a caminho, a cerca de 700 metros de altitude.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 23:35)

Minho disse:


>



Excelentes fotos, gostei especialmente desta.


----------



## Thomar (29 Nov 2008 às 23:36)

Uau! Mas que belas fotos!!!  

Nevou bem por aí. 
Fiquei deliciado a ver estas fotos, estão lindíssimas!!! 

Obrigado por partilhares estas fotos connosco *Minho*!


----------



## actioman (29 Nov 2008 às 23:49)

Uau!! 

Isso sim foi nevar! À vontade uns 25 cms de neve não?

Também gostei muito da última fotografia, está um belo postal!


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2008 às 23:55)

Muito boas fotos

Passem pelo topico de fotos em Bragança, já lá coloquei mais algumas fotos


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2008 às 00:24)

Muito boas fotos


----------



## Brigantia (30 Nov 2008 às 19:02)

Minho disse:


>



Excelentes


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2008 às 21:13)

Que paisagens deslumbrantes!


----------



## Z13 (1 Dez 2008 às 11:27)

Grande acumulação!!!!

A última foto é esclarecedora!


----------



## PDias (2 Dez 2008 às 10:22)

Excelentes fotos de uma região muito bela, que eu conheço e que está na minha rota preferida de escapadelas, mas que infelizmente nunca a visitei com um cenário de neve como este. Magnificos registos!


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2008 às 13:33)

Que imagens Magníficas!!

Só mesmo com jipes é que se podia andar por aí...


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2008 às 13:52)

Gilmet disse:


> Só mesmo com jipes é que se podia andar por aí...



Nós bem tentámos chegar a Lamas de Mouro Domingo ao fim da tarde, mas a determinada altura foi mesmo impossível. Mesmo, mesmo...

A fotografia da mesa das merendas está mesmo excelente!


----------



## Minho (2 Dez 2008 às 22:04)

*Re: Neve Melgaço (Lamas de Mouro e Cubalhão) 29 Novembro 2008*

Com estas fotos termino aqui a minha reportagem deste episódio.
As fotos que não estão comentadas foram tiradas no parque de Lamas de Mouro


*Uma folha  de Carvalho algures em entre Orjaz e Cubalhão *






*Na estrada que liga Orjaz a Cubalhão*






*Antiga Escola Primária de Cubalhão*






*Na aldeia de Cubalhão em pleno nevão*






*A um quilómetro do parque de Lamas de Mouro*


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2008 às 22:33)

Exelentes fotos


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2008 às 00:15)

*Re: Neve Melgaço (Lamas de Mouro e Cubalhão) 29 Novembro 2008*



Minho disse:


>



Um achado esta fotografia!

Fotografias excelentes Minho!


----------



## Fil (3 Dez 2008 às 00:29)

Espectáculo Minho!


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2008 às 10:21)

Minho ao olhar para as tuas excelentes fotos, e revendo umas imagens de outros nevões também registados por ti no mesmo local, fica a ideia que ao contrário de outros locais onde ocorreram nevões quase históricos, por aí as quantidades foram as normais ou até ligeiramente inferiores a outros eventos, numa zona já naturalmente brindada pelo elemento branco 
Foi essa a sensação que te deu ou tiveste outra perspectiva no local?

De resto uma delícia ver estas imagens como sempre!


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Dez 2008 às 10:42)

Bravo Minho.Belas fotos.
Nesse dia , também eu tentei chegar aí vindo pelo Soajo, mas como o meu popó é um modesto "Clio" e não tinha correntes ,a GNR-BT impediu-me tal desejo. Mas sabia que  andavas por perto e em cima do acontecimento.


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2008 às 21:17)

Obrigado a todos pelos vossos comentários 




vitamos disse:


> Minho ao olhar para as tuas excelentes fotos, e revendo umas imagens de outros nevões também registados por ti no mesmo local, fica a ideia que ao contrário de outros locais onde ocorreram nevões quase históricos, por aí as quantidades foram as normais ou até ligeiramente inferiores a outros eventos, numa zona já naturalmente brindada pelo elemento branco
> Foi essa a sensação que te deu ou tiveste outra perspectiva no local?
> 
> De resto uma delícia ver estas imagens como sempre!



Pela perspectiva que tive este nevão foi igual ou ligeiramente inferior ao de 27 de Fevereiro de 2006. Como não consegui no Domingo chegar aos 1000 metros de altitude devido aos problemas na circulação automóvel não pude confirmar e comparar este nevão de um modo mais preciso pois, abaixo dos 900 metros (onde todas as fotos foram tiradas) as temperaturas eram ligeiramente positivas o que sempre impedia que houvessem acumulações maiores.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (4 Dez 2008 às 01:37)

Pois, amigos... Eu já tinha este fim de semana para planear há muito tempo... E desde que na terça-feira, dia 25 Nov/08, comecei a ouvir falar na possibilidade de neve em cotas relativamente baixas, nem duvidei em marcar um fim de semana na região de montanha do país que mais adoro, Serra da Peneda. Pois, fui brindado com um cenário absolutamente . Não subimos até Lamas de Mouro nem muito menos Castro Laboreiro, uma vez que a GNR começou a parar os carros alertando para a possibilidade de ficarmos bloqueados ou isolados nestas terras. Ficamo-nos pelo Cubalhão ( cerca de 750m de altitude, julgo!), onde havia cerca 10-15 cm de neve acumulada...  Apanhamos um nevão mágico quando íamos já a descer do Cubalhão para Pomares ( a aldeia imediatamente abaixo, a cerca de 500-600m, onde também nevou embora pouco). A nossa reacção foi... parar o carro no meio da estrada, sair e abrir os braços, erguir a face para o céu e comer a neve! Foram uns minutos de pura loucura e alegria que não me esquecerei nunca na vida...
Acima do Cubalhão, havia uma cortina espessa (e medonha!) que impedia que se avistasse o topo da Serra.. ... Tive pena de não ter arriscado e subido até Castro Laboreiro ou Lamas de Mouro, mas realmente com um carro sem correntes não se aventura muito... ... Quem não tiver sido "cagufas" como eu e os meus amigos e tenha subido a Castro, por favor coloque aqui as fotos... Gostava muito de ver o cenário...
Aqui fica o meu contributo:


----------



## vitamos (4 Dez 2008 às 09:50)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Quem não tiver sido "cagufas" como eu e os meus amigos e tenha subido a Castro, por favor coloque aqui as fotos... Gostava muito de ver o cenário...



Não valeu a pena subir muito mais... já nesse ponto as fotos são muito boas...

É bom sempre pesar os riscos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 11:06)

Mesmo não tendo subido mais, tiraram umas belíssimas fotografias, parabéns !


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2008 às 23:49)

Mais umas belas fotos retiradas de um local qualquer que não é Portugal


----------

